# Jin Key Choley Ratrey



## kiram (May 25, 2009)

Guru Nanak Dev Ji in Raag Tilang :

*ਤਿਲੰਗ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੧  ਘਰੁ  ੩* 
Ŧilang mėhlā 1 gẖar 3 
Tilang 1st Guru. 

ਰਾਗ ਤਿਲੰਗ, ਘਰ ੩ ਵਿੱਚ ਗੁਰੂ ਨਾਨਕਦੇਵ ਜੀ ਦੀ ਬਾਣੀ। 

 *ੴ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰ  ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ  ॥* 
Ik▫oaŉkār saṯgur parsāḏ. 


There is but One God. By True Guru's grace is He obtained. 

ਅਕਾਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਇੱਕ ਹੈ ਅਤੇ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਨਾਲ ਮਿਲਦਾ ਹੈ। 

 *ਇਹੁ  ਤਨੁ  ਮਾਇਆ  ਪਾਹਿਆ  ਪਿਆਰੇ  ਲੀਤੜਾ  ਲਬਿ  ਰੰਗਾਏ  ॥ ਮੇਰੈ  ਕੰਤ  ਨ  ਭਾਵੈ  ਚੋਲੜਾ  ਪਿਆਰੇ  ਕਿਉ  ਧਨ  ਸੇਜੈ  ਜਾਏ  ॥੧॥ *
Ih ṯan mā▫i▫ā pāhi▫ā pi▫āre līṯ▫ṛā lab rangā▫e. Merai kanṯ na bẖāvai cẖolṛā pi▫āre ki▫o ḏẖan sejai jā▫e. ||1|| 


My beloved, this body cloth mercerized by worldly attachments is dyed in greed. My beloved, such a cloak pleases not my Groom How can the bride go to His couch?


ਮਾਇਆ ਪਾਹਿਆ = ਮਾਇਆ ਨਾਲ ਪਾਹਿਆ ਗਿਆ ਹੈ। ਪਾਹਿਆ = ਪਾਹ ਲੱਗੀ ਹੋਈ ਹੈ। ਪਾਹ = ਲਾਗ। {ਨੋਟ: ਕਪੜੇ ਨੂੰ ਕੋਈ ਪੱਕਾ ਰੰਗ ਚਾੜ੍ਹਨ ਤੋਂ ਪਹਿਲਾਂ ਲੂਣ ਫਟਕੜੀ ਜਾਂ ਸੋਡੇ ਦੀ ਲਾਗ ਦੇਈਦੀ ਹੈ। ਸੋਡਾ, ਲੂਣ ਜਾਂ ਫਟਕੜੀ ਪਾਣੀ ਵਿਚ ਰਿੰਨ੍ਹ ਕੇ ਕੱਪੜਾ ਉਸ ਵਿਚ ਡੋਬਿਆ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ; ਫਿਰ ਰੰਗ ਪਾਣੀ ਵਿਚ ਰਿੰਨ੍ਹ ਕੇ ਉਹ ਲਾਗ ਵਾਲਾ ਕੱਪੜਾ ਉਸ ਵਿਚ ਪਾ ਦੇਈਦਾ ਹੈ}। ਲਬਿ = ਲੱਬ ਨਾਲ, ਜੀਭ ਦੇ ਚਸਕੇ ਨਾਲ। ਲਬੁ = ਜੀਭ ਦਾ ਚਸਕਾ। ਰੰਗਾਏ ਲੀਤੜਾ = ਰੰਗਾਇ ਲਿਆ ਹੈ। ਚੋਲਾ = ਜਿੰਦ ਦਾ ਚੋਲਾ, ਸਰੀਰ। ਚੋਲੜਾ = ਕੋਝਾ ਚੋਲਾ। ਮੇਰੈ ਕੰਤ = ਮੇਰੇ ਖਸਮ ਨੂੰ। ਭਾਵੈ = ਚੰਗਾ ਲੱਗਦਾ। ਧਨ = ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀ, ਜੀਵ-ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀ। ਸੇਜੈ = (ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦੀ) ਸੇਜ ਉਤੇ, ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦੇ ਚਰਨਾਂ ਵਿਚ। ਜਾਏ = ਪਹੁੰਚੇ।੧।

ਜਿਸ ਜੀਵ-ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀ ਦੇ ਇਸ ਸਰੀਰ ਨੂੰ ਮਾਇਆ (ਦੇ ਮੋਹ) ਦੀ ਪਾਹ ਲੱਗੀ ਹੋਵੇ, ਤੇ ਫਿਰ ਉਸ ਨੇ ਇਸ ਨੂੰ ਲੱਬ ਨਾਲ ਰੰਗਾ ਲਿਆ ਹੋਵੇ, ਉਹ ਜੀਵ-ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀ ਖਸਮ-ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦੇ ਚਰਨਾਂ ਵਿਚ ਨਹੀਂ ਪਹੁੰਚ ਸਕਦੀ, ਕਿਉਂਕਿ (ਜਿੰਦ ਦਾ) ਇਹ ਚੋਲਾ (ਇਹ ਸਰੀਰ, ਇਹ ਜੀਵਨ) ਖਸਮ-ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਨੂੰ ਪਸੰਦ ਨਹੀਂ ਆਉਂਦਾ।੧।
*
*
*ਹੰਉ  ਕੁਰਬਾਨੈ  ਜਾਉ  ਮਿਹਰਵਾਨਾ  ਹੰਉ  ਕੁਰਬਾਨੈ  ਜਾਉ  ॥ ਹੰਉ  ਕੁਰਬਾਨੈ  ਜਾਉ  ਤਿਨਾ  ਕੈ  ਲੈਨਿ  ਜੋ  ਤੇਰਾ  ਨਾਉ  ॥ **ਲੈਨਿ * *ਜੋ ਤੇਰਾ ਨਾਉ ਤਿਨਾ ਕੈ ਹੰਉ ਸਦ ਕੁਰਬਾਨੈ ਜਾਉ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ  ॥*  
Haŉ▫u kurbānai jā▫o miharvānā haŉ▫u kurbānai jā▫o. Haŉ▫u kurbānai jā▫o ṯinā kai lain jo ṯerā nā▫o. Lain jo ṯerā nā▫o ṯinā kai haŉ▫u saḏ kurbānai jā▫o. ||1|| rahā▫o. 


I am a sacrifice, O Beneficent Lord, I am a sacrifice unto Thee. I am a sacrifice unto those, who take Thy name. They, who utter Thine name, unto them, I am ever a sacrifice. Pause.


ਮਿਹਰਵਾਨਾ = ਹੇ ਮਿਹਰਵਾਨ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਹੰਉ = ਮੈਂ। ਤਿਨਾ ਕੈ = ਉਹਨਾਂ ਤੋਂ। ਲੈਨਿ = ਲੈਂਦੇ ਹਨ। ਸਦ = ਸਦਾ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ।

ਹੇ ਮਿਹਰਬਾਨ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਮੈਂ ਕੁਰਬਾਨ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹਾਂ ਮੈਂ ਸਦਕੇ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹਾਂ, ਮੈਂ ਵਰਨੇ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹਾਂ ਉਹਨਾਂ ਤੋਂ ਜੋ ਤੇਰਾ ਨਾਮ ਸਿਮਰਦੇ ਹਨ। ਜੋ ਬੰਦੇ ਤੇਰਾ ਨਾਮ ਲੈਂਦੇ ਹਨ, ਮੈਂ ਉਹਨਾਂ ਤੋਂ ਸਦਾ ਕੁਰਬਾਨ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹਾਂ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ। 

 *ਕਾਇਆ  ਰੰਙਣਿ  ਜੇ  ਥੀਐ  ਪਿਆਰੇ  ਪਾਈਐ  ਨਾਉ  ਮਜੀਠ  ॥ ਰੰਙਣ  ਵਾਲਾ  ਜੇ  ਰੰਙੈ  ਸਾਹਿਬੁ  ਐਸਾ  ਰੰਗੁ  ਨ  ਡੀਠ  ॥੨॥* 
Kā▫i▫ā rańaṇ je thī▫ai pi▫āre pā▫ī▫ai nā▫o majīṯẖ. Rańaṇ vālā je rańai sāhib aisā rang na dīṯẖ. ||2|| 


If the body becomes the dyer's vat, the name is put into it as madder, and the Lord, the Dyer, Himself dyes, then, such a colour would appear, as had never been seen O beloved. 


ਕਾਇਆ = ਸਰੀਰ। ਰੰਙਣਿ = ਉਹ ਖੁਲ੍ਹਾ ਭਾਂਡਾ ਜਿਸ ਵਿਚ ਨੀਲਾਰੀ ਕੱਪੜੇ ਰੰਗਦਾ ਹੈ, ਮੱਟ, ਮੱਟੀ। ਥੀਐ = ਬਣ ਜਾਏ। ਮਜੀਠ = {ਨੋਟ: ਲੋਕ ਮਜੀਠ ਰਿੰਨ੍ਹ ਕੇ ਕੱਪੜੇ ਰੰਗਦੇ ਸਨ। ਇਹ ਰੰਗ ਪੱਕਾ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਸੀ}। ਸਾਹਿਬੁ = ਮਾਲਿਕ-ਪ੍ਰਭੂ।੨।

(ਪਰ, ਹਾਂ!) ਜੇ ਇਹ ਸਰੀਰ (ਨੀਲਾਰੀ ਦੀ) ਮੱਟੀ ਬਣ ਜਾਏ, ਤੇ ਹੇ ਸੱਜਣ! ਜੇ ਇਸ ਵਿਚ ਮਜੀਠ ਵਰਗੇ ਪੱਕੇ ਰੰਗ ਵਾਲਾ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ-ਰੰਗ ਪਾਇਆ ਜਾਏ, ਫਿਰ ਮਾਲਿਕ-ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਆਪ ਨੀਲਾਰੀ (ਬਣ ਕੇ ਜੀਵ-ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀ ਦੇ ਮਨ ਨੂੰ) ਰੰਗ (ਦਾ ਡੋਬਾ) ਦੇਵੇ, ਤਾਂ ਅਜੇਹਾ ਰੰਗ ਚੜ੍ਹਦਾ ਹੈ ਜੋ ਕਦੇ ਪਹਿਲਾਂ ਵੇਖਿਆ ਨਾਹ ਹੋਵੇ।੨। 

 *ਜਿਨ  ਕੇ  ਚੋਲੇ  ਰਤੜੇ  ਪਿਆਰੇ  ਕੰਤੁ  ਤਿਨਾ  ਕੈ  ਪਾਸਿ  ॥ ਧੂੜਿ  ਤਿਨਾ  ਕੀ  ਜੇ  ਮਿਲੈ  ਜੀ  ਕਹੁ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਕੀ  ਅਰਦਾਸਿ  ॥੩॥* 
Jin ke cẖole raṯ▫ṛe pi▫āre kanṯ ṯinā kai pās. Ḏẖūṛ ṯinā kī je milai jī kaho Nānak kī arḏās. ||3|| 


They, whose cloaks are thus dyed, O Beloved, the spouse is ever near them. O Lord, somehow bless Nanak with the dust of those persons. O Sire Nanak makes this supplication.


ਰਤੜੇ = ਰੰਗੇ ਹੋਏ। ਕਹੁ = ਆਖ। ਅਰਦਾਸਿ = ਬੇਨਤੀ।੩।

ਹੇ ਪਿਆਰੇ (ਸੱਜਣ!) ਜਿਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਜੀਵ-ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀਆਂ ਦੇ (ਸਰੀਰ-) ਚੋਲੇ (ਜੀਵਨ ਨਾਮ-ਰੰਗ ਨਾਲ) ਰੰਗੇ ਗਏ ਹਨ, ਖਸਮ-ਪ੍ਰਭੂ (ਸਦਾ) ਉਹਨਾਂ ਦੇ ਕੋਲ (ਵੱਸਦਾ) ਹੈ। ਹੇ ਸੱਜਣ! ਨਾਨਕ ਵਲੋਂ ਉਹਨਾਂ ਪਾਸ ਬੇਨਤੀ ਕਰ, ਭਲਾ ਕਿਤੇ ਨਾਨਕ ਨੂੰ ਉਹਨਾਂ ਦੇ ਚਰਨਾਂ ਦੀ ਧੂੜ ਮਿਲ ਜਾਏ।੩। 

 *ਆਪੇ  ਸਾਜੇ  ਆਪੇ  ਰੰਗੇ  ਆਪੇ  ਨਦਰਿ  ਕਰੇਇ  ॥ ਨਾਨਕ  ਕਾਮਣਿ  ਕੰਤੈ  ਭਾਵੈ  ਆਪੇ  ਹੀ  ਰਾਵੇਇ  ॥੪॥੧॥੩॥* 
Āpe sāje āpe range āpe naḏar kare▫i. Nānak kāmaṇ kanṯai bẖāvai āpe hī rāve▫e. ||4||1||3|| 


The Lord Himself creates, Himself stains and Himself He caste the merciful glance. Nanak, if the bride becomes pleasing to her Bridegroom, He enjoys her of His own accord.


ਸਾਜੇ = ਸਵਾਰਦਾ ਹੈ। ਨਦਰਿ = ਮਿਹਰ ਦੀ ਨਜ਼ਰ। ਕਰੇਇ = ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ, ਕਰੈ। ਕਾਮਣਿ = ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀ, ਜੀਵ-ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀ। ਰਾਵੇਇ = ਮਾਣਦਾ ਹੈ, ਆਪਣੇ ਨਾਲ ਮਿਲਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ।੪।

ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! ਜਿਸ ਜੀਵ-ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀ ਉਤੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਆਪ ਮਿਹਰ ਦੀ ਨਜ਼ਰ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਉਹ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਸੰਵਾਰਦਾ ਹੈ ਆਪ ਹੀ (ਨਾਮ ਦਾ) ਰੰਗ ਚਾੜ੍ਹਦਾ ਹੈ, ਉਹ ਜੀਵ-ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀ ਖਸਮ-ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਨੂੰ ਪਿਆਰੀ ਲੱਗਦੀ ਹੈ, ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਆਪਣੇ ਚਰਨਾਂ ਵਿਚ ਜੋੜਦਾ ਹੈ।੪।੧।੩। ❀ ਨੋਟ: ਅੰਕ ੪ ਤੋਂ ਅਗਲਾ ਅੰਕ ੧ ਦੱਸਦਾ ਹੈ ਕਿ 'ਘਰੁ ੩' ਦਾ ਇਹ ਪਹਿਲਾ ਸ਼ਬਦ ਹੈ। 

 
Ang. 721-722

http://sikhroots.com/zina/Keertani ...u Kit Gun Kali/Jin Ke Chole Ratre.mp3?l=8&m=1


----------



## spnadmin (May 25, 2009)

Kiram ji - Another beautiful shabad from Gurbani and something that will smooth my rough edges this morning.


----------



## kiram (May 26, 2009)

Guru Arjan Dev Ji in Raag Dhanaasree :

 *ਧਨਾਸਰੀ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ ਗੁਰ  ਕੇ  ਚਰਨ  ਜੀਅ  ਕਾ  ਨਿਸਤਾਰਾ  ॥ ਸਮੁੰਦੁ  ਸਾਗਰੁ  ਜਿਨਿ  ਖਿਨ  ਮਹਿ  ਤਾਰਾ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥* 
Ḏẖanāsrī mėhlā 5. Gur ke cẖaran jī▫a kā nisṯārā. Samunḏ sāgar jin kẖin mėh ṯārā. ||1|| rahā▫o. 


Dhanaasaree, Fifth Mehl: The Guru's feet emancipate the soul. They carry it across the world-ocean in an instant. ||1||Pause||

ਜੀਅ ਕਾ = ਜਿੰਦ ਦਾ। ਨਿਸਤਾਰਾ = ਪਾਰ-ਉਤਾਰਾ। ਸਾਗਰੁ = ਸਮੁੰਦਰ। ਜਿਨਿ = ਜਿਸ (ਗੁਰੂ) ਨੇ। ਤਾਰਾ = ਪਾਰ ਲੰਘਾ ਦਿੱਤਾ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ।

ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਜਿਸ (ਗੁਰੂ) ਨੇ (ਸਰਨ ਆਏ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਨੂੰ ਸਦਾ) ਇਕ ਛਿਨ ਵਿਚ ਸੰਸਾਰ-ਸਮੁੰਦਰ ਤੋਂ ਪਾਰ ਲੰਘਾ ਦਿੱਤਾ; ਉਸ ਗੁਰੂ ਦੇ ਚਰਨਾਂ ਦਾ ਧਿਆਨ ਜਿੰਦ ਵਾਸਤੇ ਸੰਸਾਰ-ਸਮੁੰਦਰ ਤੋਂ ਪਾਰ ਲੰਘਣ ਲਈ ਵਸੀਲਾ ਹਨ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ। 

 *ਕੋਈ  ਹੋਆ  ਕ੍ਰਮ  ਰਤੁ  ਕੋਈ  ਤੀਰਥ  ਨਾਇਆ  ॥ ਦਾਸੀ  ਹਰਿ  ਕਾ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਧਿਆਇਆ  ॥੧॥* 
Ko▫ī ho▫ā karam raṯ ko▫ī ṯirath nā▫i▫ā. Ḏāsīŉ har kā nām ḏẖi▫ā▫i▫ā. ||1|| 


Some love rituals, and some bathe at sacred shrines of pilgrimage. The Lord's slaves meditate on His Name. ||1||


ਕ੍ਰਮ = ਕਰਮ, ਧਾਰਮਿਕ ਰਸਮਾਂ, ਕਰਮ ਕਾਂਡ। ਰਤੁ = ਮਸਤ, ਪ੍ਰੇਮੀ। ਤੀਰਥ = ਤੀਰਥਾਂ ਉਤੇ। ਦਾਸੰ​*ੀ = ਦਾਸਾਂ ਨੇ।੧।

ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਕੋਈ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਧਾਰਮਿਕ ਰਸਮਾਂ ਦਾ ਪ੍ਰੇਮੀ ਬਣ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ; ਕੋਈ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਤੀਰਥਾਂ ਉੱਤੇ ਇਸ਼ਨਾਨ ਕਰਦਾ ਫਿਰਦਾ ਹੈ। ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੇ ਦਾਸਾਂ ਨੇ (ਸਦਾ) ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ ਹੀ ਸਿਮਰਿਆ ਹੈ।੧। 

 *ਬੰਧਨ  ਕਾਟਨਹਾਰੁ  ਸੁਆਮੀ  ॥ ਜਨ  ਨਾਨਕੁ  ਸਿਮਰੈ  ਅੰਤਰਜਾਮੀ  ॥੨॥੩॥੫੭॥* 
Banḏẖan kātanhār su▫āmī. Jan Nānak simrai anṯarjāmī. ||2||3||57|| 


The Lord Master is the Breaker of bonds. Servant Nanak meditates in remembrance on the Lord, the Inner-knower, the Searcher of hearts. ||2||3||57||


ਕਾਟਨਹਾਰੁ = ਕੱਟ ਸਕਣ ਵਾਲਾ। ਸੁਆਮੀ = ਮਾਲਕ। ਨਾਨਕੁ ਸਿਮਰੈ = ਨਾਨਕ ਸਿਮਰਦਾ ਹੈ।੨।

ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਦਾਸ ਨਾਨਕ (ਭੀ ਉਸ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ) ਸਿਮਰਦਾ ਹੈ ਜੋ ਸਭ ਦੇ ਦਿਲ ਦੀ ਜਾਣਨ ਵਾਲਾ ਹੈ, ਜੋ ਸਭ ਦਾ ਮਾਲਕ ਹੈ, ਜੋ (ਜੀਵਾਂ ਦੇ ਮਾਇਆ ਦੇ) ਬੰਧਨ ਕੱਟਣ ਦੀ ਸਮਰਥਾ ਰੱਖਦਾ ਹੈ।੨।੩।੫੭। 

Ang. 684


http://sikhroots.com/zina/Keertani ...khmi/Gur Keh Charan Ji Ka Nistara.mp3?l=8&m=1


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (May 26, 2009)

Jin ke choleh rattrrey piarae......OH How incredibly lucky ....fortunate..BLESSED.. they are...
IT only happens in HIS HUKM....

Gurbani has the ESSENCE of LIFE..if we only know to look for it..and APPLY IT to our Daily Lives...how we will change for the better...all the anger, the krodh, the complexes, the jealousies all disappear

Thanks again dear Kiram Jio...for this incredibly beautiful shabad....this is realy part of our Nitnem and is supposed to be sung ( and applied) daily...so that bit by bit..we get COLOURED in His Raang..the most Pakka rang ever....


----------



## kiram (Jun 3, 2009)

Guru Arjan Dev Ji in Raag Aasaa :

 *ਆਸਾ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ ਉਦਮੁ  ਕਰਉ  ਕਰਾਵਹੁ  ਠਾਕੁਰ  ਪੇਖਤ  ਸਾਧੂ  ਸੰਗਿ  ॥ ਹਰਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਚਰਾਵਹੁ  ਰੰਗਨਿ  ਆਪੇ  ਹੀ  ਪ੍ਰਭ  ਰੰਗਿ  ॥੧॥* 
Āsā mėhlā 5. Uḏam kara▫o karāvahu ṯẖākur pekẖaṯ sāḏẖū sang. Har har nām cẖarāvahu rangan āpe hī parabẖ rang. ||1||


Asa 5th Guru. Meeting the society of saints, O Lord, prompted by Thee, I make an effort to see Thee. O Lord God, my Master, Thou Thyself dye me with the colour of Thy Name.


ਕਰਉ = ਮੈਂ ਕਰਾਂ। ਕਰਾਵਹੁ = ਤੂੰ ਕਰਾਂਦਾ ਰਹੁ। ਠਾਕੁਰ = ਹੇ ਠਾਕੁਰ! ਸਾਧੂ ਸੰਗਿ = ਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਸੰਗਤਿ ਵਿਚ। ਚਰਾਵਹੁ = ਚਾੜ੍ਹਹੁ। ਰੰਗਨਿ = ਰੰਗਣ। ਪ੍ਰਭ = ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਰੰਗਿ = (ਆਪਣੇ ਨਾਮ-ਰੰਗ ਵਿਚ) ਰੰਗ।੧।

ਹੇ ਮੇਰੇ ਮਾਲਕ! (ਮੈਥੋਂ ਇਹ ਉੱਦਮ) ਕਰਾਂਦਾ ਰਹੁ, ਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਸੰਗਤਿ ਵਿਚ ਤੇਰਾ ਦਰਸਨ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੋਇਆ ਮੈਂ ਤੇਰਾ ਨਾਮ ਜਪਣ ਦਾ ਆਹਰ ਕਰਦਾ ਰਹਾਂ। ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਮੇਰੇ ਮਨ ਉੱਤੇ ਤੂੰ ਆਪਣੇ ਨਾਮ ਦੀ ਰੰਗਣ ਚਾੜ੍ਹ ਦੇ, ਤੂੰ ਆਪ ਹੀ (ਮੇਰੇ ਮਨ ਨੂੰ ਆਪਣੇ ਪ੍ਰੇਮ ਦੇ ਰੰਗ ਵਿਚ) ਰੰਗ ਦੇ।੧। 

 *ਮਨ  ਮਹਿ  ਰਾਮ  ਨਾਮਾ  ਜਾਪਿ  ॥ ਕਰਿ  ਕਿਰਪਾ  ਵਸਹੁ  ਮੇਰੈ  ਹਿਰਦੈ  ਹੋਇ  ਸਹਾਈ  ਆਪਿ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥* 
Man mėh rām nāmā jāp. Kar kirpā vashu merai hirḏai ho▫e sahā▫ī āp. ||1|| rahā▫o. 


Within my mind, I meditate on Lord's Name. Show Thine mercy and abide within, and Thyself be my succour. Pause.


ਜਾਪਿ = ਜਪੀਂ, ਮੈਂ ਜਪਦਾ ਰਹਾਂ। ਹਿਰਦੈ = ਹਿਰਦੇ ਵਿਚ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ।

ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! (ਮੇਰੇ ਉਤੇ) ਕਿਰਪਾ ਕਰ, ਮੇਰੇ ਹਿਰਦੇ ਵਿਚ ਆ ਵੱਸ। ਜੇ ਤੂੰ ਮੇਰਾ ਮਦਦਗਾਰ ਬਣੇਂ ਤਾਂ ਮੈਂ ਆਪਣੇ ਮਨ ਵਿਚ ਤੇਰਾ ਰਾਮ-ਨਾਮ ਜਪਦਾ ਰਹਾਂ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ। 

 *ਸੁਣਿ  ਸੁਣਿ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਤੁਮਾਰਾ  ਪ੍ਰੀਤਮ  ਪ੍ਰਭੁ  ਪੇਖਨ  ਕਾ  ਚਾਉ  ॥ ਦਇਆ  ਕਰਹੁ  ਕਿਰਮ  ਅਪੁਨੇ  ਕਉ  ਇਹੈ  ਮਨੋਰਥੁ  ਸੁਆਉ  ॥੨॥* 
Suṇ suṇ nām ṯumārā parīṯam parabẖ pekẖan kā cẖā▫o. Ḏa▫i▫ā karahu kiram apune ka▫o ihai manorath su▫ā▫o. ||2|| 


Continuously hearing Thy Name my dear Lord, I have come to cherish an ambition to see Thee Have compassion on me, Thy worm. This alone is my aim and object. 


ਪ੍ਰੀਤਮ = ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਮ! ਪੇਖਨ ਕਾ = ਵੇਖਣ ਦਾ। ਕਿਰਮ = ਕੀੜਾ, ਨਾਚੀਜ਼। ਸੁਆਉ = ਗ਼ਰਜ਼।੨।

ਹੇ ਮੇਰੇ ਪਿਆਰੇ! ਤੂੰ ਮੇਰਾ ਮਾਲਕ ਹੈਂ, ਆਪਣੇ ਇਸ ਨਾਚੀਜ਼ ਸੇਵਕ ਉਤੇ ਮੇਹਰ ਕਰ ਕਿ ਤੇਰਾ ਨਾਮ ਸੁਣ ਸੁਣ ਕੇ ਮੇਰੇ ਅੰਦਰ ਤੇਰੇ ਦਰਸਨ ਦਾ ਚਾਉ ਬਣਿਆ ਰਹੇ-ਮੇਰਾ ਇਹ ਮਨੋਰਥ ਪੂਰਾ ਕਰ ਮੇਰੀ ਇਹ ਲੋੜ ਪੂਰੀ ਕਰ।੨।


*ਤਨੁ  ਧਨੁ  ਤੇਰਾ  ਤੂੰ  ਪ੍ਰਭੁ  ਮੇਰਾ  ਹਮਰੈ  ਵਸਿ  ਕਿਛੁ  ਨਾਹਿ  ॥ ਜਿਉ  ਜਿਉ  ਰਾਖਹਿ  ਤਿਉ  ਤਿਉ  ਰਹਣਾ  ਤੇਰਾ  ਦੀਆ  ਖਾਹਿ  ॥੩॥* 
Ŧan ḏẖan ṯerā ṯūŉ parabẖ merā hamrai vas kicẖẖ nāhi. Ji▫o ji▫o rākẖahi ṯi▫o ṯi▫o rahṇā ṯerā ḏī▫ā kẖāhi. ||3|| 


My body and wealth are Thine Thou art my Lord. nothing is in my power. As Thou Keepest me, so do I live and I eat what Thou givest me. 


ਵਸਿ = ਵੱਸ ਵਿਚ। ਖਾਹਿ = ਖਾਂਦੇ ਹਾਂ।੩।

(ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਮੇਰਾ ਇਹ ਸਰੀਰ ਮੇਰਾ ਇਹ ਧਨ ਸਭ ਕੁਝ ਤੇਰਾ ਹੀ ਦਿੱਤਾ ਹੋਇਆ ਹੈ, ਤੂੰ ਹੀ ਮੇਰਾ ਮਾਲਕ ਹੈਂ (ਅਸੀਂ ਜੀਵ ਆਪਣੇ ਉੱਦਮ ਨਾਲ ਤੇਰਾ ਨਾਮ ਜਪਣ ਜੋਗੇ ਨਹੀਂ ਹਾਂ) ਸਾਡੇ ਵੱਸ ਵਿਚ ਕੁਝ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੈ। ਤੂੰ ਸਾਨੂੰ ਜੀਵਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਜਿਸ ਜਿਸ ਹਾਲ ਵਿਚ ਰੱਖਦਾ ਹੈਂ ਉਸੇ ਤਰ੍ਹਾਂ ਹੀ ਅਸੀਂ ਜੀਵਨ ਬਿਤਾਂਦੇ ਹਾਂ, ਅਸੀਂ ਤੇਰਾ ਹੀ ਦਿੱਤਾ ਹੋਇਆ ਹਰੇਕ ਪਦਾਰਥ ਖਾਂਦੇ ਹਾਂ।੩। 

 *ਜਨਮ  ਜਨਮ  ਕੇ  ਕਿਲਵਿਖ  ਕਾਟੈ  ਮਜਨੁ  ਹਰਿ  ਜਨ  ਧੂਰਿ  ॥ ਭਾਇ  ਭਗਤਿ  ਭਰਮ  ਭਉ  ਨਾਸੈ  ਹਰਿ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਸਦਾ  ਹਜੂਰਿ  ॥੪॥੪॥੧੩੯॥* 
Janam janam ke kilvikẖ kātai majan har jan ḏẖūr. Bẖā▫e bẖagaṯ bẖaram bẖa▫o nāsai har Nānak saḏā hajūr. ||4||4||139|| 


The bath in the dust of the feet of God's slave, washes off the sins of many births. By Lord's devotional service, doubt and dread depart and one finds, O Nanak, ever in the presence of God.


ਕਿਲਵਿਖ = ਪਾਪ। ਮਜਨੁ = ਇਸ਼ਨਾਨ। ਧੂਰਿ = ਚਰਨਾਂ ਦੀ ਧੂੜ। ਭਾਇ = ਪ੍ਰੇਮ ਦੀ ਰਾਹੀਂ।੪।

ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! (ਆਖ-) ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੇ ਸੇਵਕਾਂ (ਦੇ ਚਰਨਾਂ) ਦੀ ਧੂੜ ਵਿਚ (ਕੀਤਾ ਹੋਇਆ) ਇਸ਼ਨਾਨ (ਮਨੁੱਖ ਦੇ) ਜਨਮਾਂ ਜਨਮਾਂਤਰਾਂ ਦੇ (ਕੀਤੇ ਹੋਏ) ਪਾਪ ਦੂਰ ਕਰ ਦੇਂਦਾ ਹੈ, ਪ੍ਰਭੂ-ਪ੍ਰੇਮ ਦੀ ਰਾਹੀਂ ਭਗਤੀ ਦੀ ਬਰਕਤਿ ਨਾਲ (ਮਨੁੱਖ ਦਾ) ਹਰੇਕ ਕਿਸਮ ਦਾ ਡਰ ਵਹਮ ਨਾਸ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ, ਤੇ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਸਦਾ ਅੰਗ-ਸੰਗ ਪ੍ਰਤੀਤ ਹੋਣ ਲੱਗ ਪੈਂਦਾ ਹੈ।੪।੪।੧੩੯। 


Ang. 405 - 406


http://sikhroots.com/zina/Keertani ...etam/Track No02_Man Meh Raam Naam.mp3?l=8&m=1


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jun 3, 2009)

Just imagine the utter humility of my  Beloved Satgur..Guru Arjun ji sahib....I make the effort..PROMPTED by YOU ...I am nothing..its all YOU...YOU...YOU...

If only I could have a Trillion-Zillionth^^0.... part of that *humility*...I would be on Cloud Nine...


----------



## kiram (Jun 9, 2009)

Guru Arjan Dev Ji in Sreeraag :

 *ਸਿਰੀਰਾਗੁ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ ਮਨੁ  ਤਨੁ  ਧਨੁ  ਜਿਨਿ  ਪ੍ਰਭਿ  ਦੀਆ  ਰਖਿਆ  ਸਹਜਿ  ਸਵਾਰਿ  ॥ ਸਰਬ  ਕਲਾ  ਕਰਿ  ਥਾਪਿਆ  ਅੰਤਰਿ  ਜੋਤਿ  ਅਪਾਰ  ॥ ਸਦਾ  ਸਦਾ  ਪ੍ਰਭੁ  ਸਿਮਰੀਐ  ਅੰਤਰਿ  ਰਖੁ  ਉਰ  ਧਾਰਿ  ॥੧॥ *
Sirīrāg mėhlā 5. Man ṯan ḏẖan jin parabẖ ḏī▫ā rakẖi▫ā sahj savār. Sarab kalā kar thāpi▫ā anṯar joṯ apār. Saḏā saḏā parabẖ simrī▫ai anṯar rakẖ ur ḏẖār. ||1|| 


Siree Raag, Fifth Mehl: This mind, body and wealth were given by God, who naturally adorns us. He has blessed us with all our energy, and infused His Infinite Light deep within us. Forever and ever, meditate in remembrance on God; keep Him enshrined in your heart. ||1||


ਜਿਨਿ = ਜਿਸ ਨੇ। ਪ੍ਰਭਿ = ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਨੇ। ਸਹਜਿ = ਅਡੋਲਤਾ ਵਿਚ। ਸਵਾਰਿ = ਸੰਵਾਰ ਕੇ, ਸਜਾ ਕੇ। ਕਲਾ = ਤਾਕਤਾਂ। ਉਰ ਧਾਰਿ = ਹਿਰਦੇ ਵਿਚ ਟਿਕਾ ਕੇ।੧।

ਜਿਸ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਨੇ ਇਹ ਮਨ ਦਿੱਤਾ ਹੈ, (ਵਰਤਣ ਲਈ) ਧਨ ਦਿੱਤਾ ਹੈ, ਜਿਸ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਨੇ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਦੇ ਸਰੀਰ ਨੂੰ ਸਵਾਰ ਬਣਾ ਕੇ ਰੱਖਿਆ ਹੈ, ਜਿਸ ਨੇ (ਸਰੀਰ ਵਿਚ) ਸਾਰੀਆਂ (ਸਰੀਰਕ) ਤਾਕਤਾਂ ਪੈਦਾ ਕਰ ਕੇ ਸਰੀਰ ਰਚਿਆ ਹੈ, ਤੇ ਸਰੀਰ ਵਿਚ ਆਪਣੀ ਬੇਅੰਤ ਜੋਤਿ ਟਿਕਾ ਦਿੱਤੀ ਹੈ, (ਹੇ ਭਾਈ!) ਉਸ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਨੂੰ ਸਦਾ ਹੀ ਸਿਮਰਦੇ ਰਹਿਣਾ ਚਾਹੀਦਾ ਹੈ। (ਹੇ ਭਾਈ!) ਆਪਣੇ ਹਿਰਦੇ ਵਿਚ ਉਸ ਦੀ ਯਾਦ ਟਿਕਾ ਰੱਖ।੧। 

 *ਮੇਰੇ  ਮਨ  ਹਰਿ  ਬਿਨੁ  ਅਵਰੁ  ਨ  ਕੋਇ  ॥ ਪ੍ਰਭ  ਸਰਣਾਈ  ਸਦਾ  ਰਹੁ  ਦੂਖੁ  ਨ  ਵਿਆਪੈ  ਕੋਇ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥* 
Mere man har bin avar na ko▫e. Parabẖ sarṇā▫ī saḏā rahu ḏūkẖ na vi▫āpai ko▫e. ||1|| rahā▫o. 


O my mind, without the Lord, there is no other at all. Remain in God's Sanctuary forever, and no suffering shall afflict you. ||1||Pause||


ਨ ਵਿਆਪੈ = ਜ਼ੋਰ ਨਹੀਂ ਪਾ ਸਕਦਾ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ।

ਹੇ ਮੇਰੇ ਮਨ! ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਤੋਂ ਬਿਨਾ ਹੋਰ ਕੋਈ (ਅਸਲ ਰਾਖਾ) ਨਹੀਂ। ਤੂੰ ਸਦਾ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੀ ਸਰਨ ਪਿਆ ਰਹੁ, ਕੋਈ ਭੀ ਦੁੱਖ ਤੇਰੇ ਉੱਤੇ ਜ਼ੋਰ ਨਹੀਂ ਪਾ ਸਕੇਗਾ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ। 

 *ਰਤਨ  ਪਦਾਰਥ  ਮਾਣਕਾ  ਸੁਇਨਾ  ਰੁਪਾ  ਖਾਕੁ  ॥ ਮਾਤ  ਪਿਤਾ  ਸੁਤ  ਬੰਧਪਾ  ਕੂੜੇ  ਸਭੇ  ਸਾਕ  ॥ ਜਿਨਿ  ਕੀਤਾ  ਤਿਸਹਿ  ਨ  ਜਾਣਈ  ਮਨਮੁਖ  ਪਸੁ  ਨਾਪਾਕ  ॥੨॥ *
Raṯan paḏārath māṇkā su▫inā rupā kẖāk. Māṯ piṯā suṯ banḏẖpā kūṛe sabẖe sāk. Jin kīṯā ṯisėh na jāṇ▫ī manmukẖ pas nāpāk. ||2|| 


Jewels, treasures, pearls, gold and silver-all these are just dust. Mother, father, children and relatives-all relations are false. The self-willed manmukh is an insulting beast; he does not acknowledge the One who created him. ||2||


ਰੁਪਾ = ਚਾਂਦੀ। ਮਾਣਕ = ਮੋਤੀ। ਖਾਕੁ = ਮਿੱਟੀ (ਸਮਾਨ), ਨਾਸਵੰਤ। ਸੁਤ = ਪੁੱਤਰ। ਬੰਧਪਾ = ਰਿਸ਼ਤੇਦਾਰ। ਕੂੜੇ = ਝੂਠੇ, ਸਾਥ ਛੱਡ ਜਾਣ ਵਾਲੇ। ਤਿਸਹਿ = ਉਸ ਨੂੰ। ਜਾਣਈ = ਜਾਣਏ, ਜਾਣੈ, ਜਾਣਦਾ। ਮਨਮੁਖ = ਆਪਣੇ ਮਨ ਦੇ ਪਿੱਛੇ ਤੁਰਨ ਵਾਲਾ। ਨਾਪਾਕ = ਅਪਵਿਤ੍ਰ, ਗੰਦੇ ਜੀਵਨ ਵਾਲਾ।੨।

ਰਤਨ, ਮੋਤੀ ਆਦਿਕ ਕੀਮਤੀ ਪਦਾਰਥ, ਸੋਨਾ, ਚਾਂਦੀ (ਇਹ ਸਭ) ਮਿੱਟੀ ਸਮਾਨ ਹੀ ਹਨ (ਕਿਉਂਕਿ ਇਥੇ ਹੀ ਪਏ ਰਹਿ ਜਾਣਗੇ)। ਮਾਂ ਪਿਉ ਪੁੱਤਰ ਤੇ ਹੋਰ ਸੰਬੰਧੀ-ਇਹ ਸਾਰੇ ਸਾਕ ਭੀ ਸਾਥ ਛੱਡ ਜਾਣ ਵਾਲੇ ਹਨ। (ਇਹ ਵੇਖ ਕੇ ਭੀ) ਆਪਣੇ ਮਨ ਦੇ ਪਿੱਛੇ ਤੁਰਨ ਵਾਲਾ ਮਨੁੱਖ, ਗੰਦੇ ਜੀਵਨ ਵਾਲਾ ਪਸ਼ੂ-ਸੁਭਾਉ ਮਨੁੱਖ, ਉਸ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਨਾਲ ਸਾਂਝ ਨਹੀਂ ਪਾਂਦਾ ਜਿਸ ਨੇ ਇਸ ਨੂੰ ਪੈਦਾ ਕੀਤਾ ਹੈ।੨। 

 *ਅੰਤਰਿ  ਬਾਹਰਿ  ਰਵਿ  ਰਹਿਆ  ਤਿਸ  ਨੋ  ਜਾਣੈ  ਦੂਰਿ  ॥ ਤ੍ਰਿਸਨਾ  ਲਾਗੀ  ਰਚਿ  ਰਹਿਆ  ਅੰਤਰਿ  ਹਉਮੈ  ਕੂਰਿ  ॥ ਭਗਤੀ  ਨਾਮ  ਵਿਹੂਣਿਆ  ਆਵਹਿ  ਵੰਞਹਿ  ਪੂਰ  ॥੩॥ *
Anṯar bāhar rav rahi▫ā ṯis no jāṇai ḏūr. Ŧarisnā lāgī racẖ rahi▫ā anṯar ha▫umai kūr. Bẖagṯī nām vihūṇi▫ā āvahi vañahi pūr. ||3|| 


The Lord is pervading within and beyond, and yet people think that He is far away. They are engrossed in clinging desires; within their hearts there is ego and falsehood. Without devotion to the Naam, crowds of people come and go. ||3||


ਰਵਿ ਰਹਿਆ = ਮੌਜੂਦ ਹੈ। ਤਿਸ ਨੋ = ਉਸ ਨੂੰ {ਨੋਟ: ਲਫ਼ਜ਼ 'ਤਿਸੁ' ਦਾ ੁ ਸੰਬੰਧਕ 'ਨੋ' ਦੇ ਕਾਰਨ ਉੱਡ ਗਿਆ ਹੈ। ਵੇਖੋ 'ਗੁਰਬਾਣੀ ਵਿਆਕਰਣ'}। ਕੂਰਿ = ਕੂੜੀ, ਝੂਠੀ। ਵੰਞਹਿ = ਚਲੇ ਜਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ। ਪੂਰ = ਭਰੀ ਹੋਈ ਬੇੜੀ ਦੇ ਸਾਰੇ ਮੁਸਾਫ਼ਿਰ, ਅਨੇਕਾਂ ਜੀਵ।੩।

(ਮੂਰਖ ਮਨੁੱਖ) ਉਸ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਨੂੰ ਕਿਤੇ ਦੂਰ ਵੱਸਦਾ ਸਮਝਦਾ ਹੈ, ਜੋ ਇਸ ਦੇ ਅੰਦਰ ਤੇ ਬਾਹਰ ਹਰ ਥਾਂ ਮੌਜੂਦ ਹੈ। ਜੀਵ ਨੂੰ ਮਾਇਆ ਦੀ ਤ੍ਰਿਸ਼ਨਾ ਚੰਬੜੀ ਹੋਈ ਹੈ, (ਮਾਇਆ ਦੇ ਮੋਹ ਵਿਚ) ਜੀਵ ਮਸਤ ਹੋ ਰਿਹਾ ਹੈ, (ਮਾਇਆ ਦੇ ਕਾਰਨ) ਇਸ ਦੇ ਅੰਦਰ ਝੂਠੀ ਹਉਮੈ ਟਿਕੀ ਹੋਈ ਹੈ। ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੀ ਭਗਤੀ ਤੋਂ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੇ ਨਾਮ ਤੋਂ ਸੱਖਣੇ ਪੂਰਾਂ ਦੇ ਪੂਰ ਜੀਵ (ਇਸ ਸੰਸਾਰ-ਸਮੁੰਦਰ ਵਿਚ) ਆਉਂਦੇ ਹਨ ਤੇ (ਖ਼ਾਲੀ) ਚਲੇ ਜਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ।੩। 

 *ਰਾਖਿ  ਲੇਹੁ  ਪ੍ਰਭੁ  ਕਰਣਹਾਰ  ਜੀਅ  ਜੰਤ  ਕਰਿ  ਦਇਆ  ॥ ਬਿਨੁ  ਪ੍ਰਭ  ਕੋਇ  ਨ  ਰਖਨਹਾਰੁ  ਮਹਾ  ਬਿਕਟ  ਜਮ  ਭਇਆ  ॥ ਨਾਨਕ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਨ  ਵੀਸਰਉ  ਕਰਿ  ਅਪੁਨੀ  ਹਰਿ  ਮਇਆ  ॥੪॥੧੪॥੮੪॥ *
Rākẖ leho parabẖ karanhār jī▫a janṯ kar ḏa▫i▫ā. Bin parabẖ ko▫e na rakẖaṇhār mahā bikat jam bẖa▫i▫ā. Nānak nām na vīsra▫o kar apunī har ma▫i▫ā. ||4||14||84||


Please preserve Your beings and creatures, God; O Creator Lord, please be merciful! Without God, there is no saving grace. The Messenger of Death is cruel and unfeeling. O Nanak, may I never forget the Naam! Please bless me with Your Mercy, Lord! ||4||14||84|| 


ਪ੍ਰਭ = ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਕਰਿ = ਕਰ ਕੇ। ਬਿਕਟ = ਔਖਾ। ਜਮ ਭਇਆ = ਜਮ ਦਾ ਡਰ। ਵੀਸਰਉ = ਵੀਸਰਉਂ, ਮੈਂ ਭੁਲਾਵਾਂ। ਮਇਆ = ਦਇਆ।੪।

(ਪਰ ਜੀਵਾਂ ਦੇ ਕੀਹ ਵੱਸ? ਮਾਇਆ ਦੇ ਟਾਕਰੇ ਤੇ ਇਹ ਬੇ-ਬਸ ਹਨ) ਹੇ ਜੀਵਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਪੈਦਾ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਤੂੰ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਮਿਹਰ ਕਰ ਕੇ ਸਾਰੇ ਜੀਅ ਜੰਤਾਂ ਨੂੰ (ਇਸ ਤ੍ਰਿਸ਼ਨਾ ਤੋਂ) ਬਚਾ ਲੈ। ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਤੈਥੋਂ ਬਿਨਾ ਕੋਈ ਰੱਖਿਆ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲਾ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੈ। ਜਮਰਾਜ ਜੀਵਾਂ ਵਾਸਤੇ ਬੜਾ ਡਰਾਉਣਾ ਬਣ ਰਿਹਾ ਹੈ। ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! (ਅਰਦਾਸ ਕਰ ਤੇ ਆਖ-) ਹੇ ਹਰੀ! ਆਪਣੀ ਮਿਹਰ ਕਰ, ਮੈਂ ਤੇਰਾ ਨਾਮ ਕਦੇ ਨਾਹ ਭੁਲਾਵਾਂ।੪।੧੪।੮੪।


Ang. 47

 

http://sikhroots.com/zina/Keertani ...a - Mera Man Har Bin Avar Na Koay.mp3?l=8&m=1


----------



## kiram (Jun 10, 2009)

Guru Tegh Bahadur Ji :

 *ਦੋਹਰਾ  ॥ ਬਲੁ  ਛੁਟਕਿਓ  ਬੰਧਨ  ਪਰੇ  ਕਛੂ  ਨ  ਹੋਤ  ਉਪਾਇ  ॥ ਕਹੁ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਅਬ  ਓਟ  ਹਰਿ  ਗਜ  ਜਿਉ  ਹੋਹੁ  ਸਹਾਇ  ॥੫੩॥
* Ḏohrā. Bal cẖẖutki▫o banḏẖan pare kacẖẖū na hoṯ upā▫e. Kaho Nānak ab ot har gaj ji▫o hohu sahā▫e. ||53|| 
 
Dohra. My strength is exhausted, I am in chains and I can make not any effort. Say Nanak, God alone is now my refuge. He will help me as he did the elephant.

 ਬਲੁ = (ਆਤਮਕ) ਤਾਕਤ। ਬੰਧਨ = (ਮਾਇਆ ਦੇ ਮੋਹ ਦੀਆਂ) ਫਾਹੀਆਂ। ਪਰੇ = ਪੈ ਗਏ, ਪੈ ਜਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ। ਉਪਾਇ = ਹੀਲਾ। ਅਬ = ਹੁਣ, ਉਸ ਵੇਲੇ। ਓਟ = ਆਸਰਾ। ਹਰਿ = ਹੇ ਹਰੀ! ਸਹਾਇ = ਸਹਾਈ, ਮਦਦਗਾਰ।੫੩।

 ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! (ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦੇ ਨਾਮ ਤੋਂ ਵਿੱਛੁੜ ਕੇ ਜਦੋਂ ਮਾਇਆ ਦੇ ਮੋਹ ਦੀਆਂ) ਫਾਹੀਆਂ (ਮਨੁੱਖ ਨੂੰ) ਆ ਪੈਂਦੀਆਂ ਹਨ (ਉਹਨਾਂ ਫਾਹੀਆਂ ਨੂੰ ਕੱਟਣ ਲਈ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਦੇ ਅੰਦਰੋਂ ਆਤਮਕ) ਤਾਕਤ ਮੁੱਕ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ (ਮਾਇਆ ਦਾ ਟਾਕਰਾ ਕਰਨ ਲਈ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਪਾਸੋਂ) ਕੋਈ ਭੀ ਹੀਲਾ ਨਹੀਂ ਕੀਤਾ ਜਾ ਸਕਦਾ। ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! ਆਖ-ਹੇ ਹਰੀ! ਇਹੋ ਜਿਹੇ ਵੇਲੇ (ਹੁਣ) ਤੇਰਾ ਹੀ ਆਸਰਾ ਹੈ। ਜਿਵੇਂ ਤੂੰ (ਤੇਂਦੂਏ ਤੋਂ ਛੁਡਾਣ ਲਈ) ਹਾਥੀ ਦਾ ਸਹਾਈ ਬਣਿਆ, ਤਿਵੇਂ ਸਹਾਈ ਬਣ। (ਭਾਵ, ਮਾਇਆ ਦੇ ਮੋਹ ਦੇ ਬੰਧਨਾਂ ਤੋਂ ਖ਼ਲਾਸੀ ਹਾਸਲ ਕਰਨ ਲਈ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੇ ਦਰ ਤੇ ਅਰਦਾਸ ਹੀ ਇਕੋ ਇਕ ਵਸੀਲਾ ਹੈ)।੫੩। 

 *ਬਲੁ  ਹੋਆ  ਬੰਧਨ  ਛੁਟੇ  ਸਭੁ  ਕਿਛੁ  ਹੋਤ  ਉਪਾਇ  ॥ ਨਾਨਕ  ਸਭੁ  ਕਿਛੁ  ਤੁਮਰੈ  ਹਾਥ  ਮੈ  ਤੁਮ  ਹੀ  ਹੋਤ  ਸਹਾਇ  ॥੫੪॥
* Bal ho▫ā banḏẖan cẖẖute sabẖ kicẖẖ hoṯ upā▫e. Nānak sabẖ kicẖẖ ṯumrai hāth mai ṯum hī hoṯ sahā▫e. ||54|| 
 
I have regained my Power, my bonds are broken and all options are open on to me. Nanak, everything is in thine hands. It is only thou who can assist thyself. 

 ਛੁਟੇ = ਟੁੱਟ ਜਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ। ਸਭੁ ਕਿਛੁ ਉਪਾਇ = ਹਰੇਕ ਉੱਦਮ। ਹੋਤ = ਹੋ ਸਕਦਾ ਹੈ। ਸਭੁ ਕਿਛੁ = ਹਰੇਕ ਚੀਜ਼।੫੪।

 ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! (ਜਦੋਂ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦੇ ਦਰ ਤੇ ਡਿੱਗਦਾ ਹੈ, ਤਾਂ ਮਾਇਆ ਦਾ ਟਾਕਰਾ ਕਰਨ ਲਈ ਉਸ ਦੇ ਅੰਦਰ ਆਤਮਕ) ਬਲ ਪੈਦਾ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ (ਮਾਇਆ ਦੇ ਮੋਹ ਦੇ) ਬੰਧਨ ਟੁੱਟ ਜਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ (ਮੋਹ ਦਾ ਟਾਕਰਾ ਕਰਨ ਲਈ) ਹਰੇਕ ਹੀਲਾ ਸਫਲ ਹੋ ਸਕਦਾ ਹੈ। ਸੋ, ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! (ਆਖ-ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ!) ਸਭ ਕੁਝ ਤੇਰੇ ਹੱਥ ਵਿਚ ਹੈ (ਤੇਰੀ ਪੈਦਾ ਕੀਤੀ ਮਾਇਆ ਭੀ ਤੇਰੇ ਹੀ ਅਧੀਨ ਹੈ, ਇਸ ਤੋਂ ਬਚਣ ਲਈ) ਤੂੰ ਹੀ ਮਦਦਗਾਰ ਹੋ ਸਕਦਾ ਹੈਂ।੫੪। 

 *ਸੰਗ  ਸਖਾ  ਸਭਿ  ਤਜਿ  ਗਏ  ਕੋਊ  ਨ  ਨਿਬਹਿਓ  ਸਾਥਿ  ॥ ਕਹੁ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਇਹ  ਬਿਪਤਿ  ਮੈ  ਟੇਕ  ਏਕ  ਰਘੁਨਾਥ  ॥੫੫॥* 
 Sang sakẖā sabẖ ṯaj ga▫e ko▫ū na nib▫hi▫o sāth. Kaho Nānak ih bipaṯ mai tek ek ragẖunāth. ||55|| 
 
My associates and mates have all left me. None has remained with me to the last. Says Nanak, in this calamity, the Lord alone is my support.

 ਸੰਗ = ਸੰਗੀ। ਸਭਿ = ਸਾਰੇ। ਤਜਿ ਗਏ = ਛੱਡ ਗਏ, ਛੱਡ ਜਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ। ਸਾਥਿ = ਨਾਲ। ਇਹ ਬਿਪਤਿ ਮੈ = ਇਸ ਮੁਸੀਬਤ ਵਿਚ, ਇਸ ਇਕੱਲਾ-ਪਨ ਵਿਚ। ਰਘੁਨਾਥ ਟੇਕ = ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਆਸਰਾ।੫੫।

 ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! ਆਖ-(ਜਦੋਂ ਅੰਤ ਵੇਲੇ) ਸਾਰੇ ਸਾਥੀ ਸੰਗੀ ਛੱਡ ਜਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ, ਜਦੋਂ ਕੋਈ ਭੀ ਸਾਥ ਨਹੀਂ ਨਿਬਾਹ ਸਕਦਾ, ਉਸ (ਇਕੱਲੇ-ਪਨ ਦੀ) ਮੁਸੀਬਤ ਵੇਲੇ ਭੀ ਸਿਰਫ਼ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਹੀ ਸਹਾਰਾ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ (ਸੋ, ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਸਦਾ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ ਸਿਮਰਿਆ ਕਰੋ)।੫੫। 

 *ਨਾਮੁ  ਰਹਿਓ  ਸਾਧੂ  ਰਹਿਓ  ਰਹਿਓ  ਗੁਰੁ  ਗੋਬਿੰਦੁ  ॥ ਕਹੁ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਇਹ  ਜਗਤ  ਮੈ  ਕਿਨ  ਜਪਿਓ  ਗੁਰ  ਮੰਤੁ  ॥੫੬॥* 
 Nām rahi▫o sāḏẖū rahi▫o rahi▫o gur gobinḏ. Kaho Nānak ih jagaṯ mai kin japi▫o gur manṯ. ||56|| 
 
Only the Lord is eternal, His Name remains eternal and so are the saints. Says Nanak, rare is the one, who reflects over the Guru's word, in this world.

 ਰਹਿਓ = ਰਹਿੰਦਾ ਹੈ, ਸਾਥੀ ਬਣਿਆ ਰਹਿੰਦਾ ਹੈ। ਸਾਧੂ = ਗੁਰੂ। ਗੁਰੁ ਗੋਬਿੰਦ = ਅਕਾਲ ਪੁਰਖ। ਕਿਨ = ਜਿਸ ਕਿਸੇ ਨੇ। ਗੁਰਮੰਤੁ = (ਹਰਿ-ਨਾਮ ਸਿਮਰਨ ਵਾਲਾ) ਗੁਰ-ਉਪਦੇਸ਼।੫੬।

 ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! ਆਖ-ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਇਸ ਦੁਨੀਆ ਵਿਚ ਜਿਸ ਕਿਸੇ (ਮਨੁੱਖ) ਨੇ (ਹਰਿ ਨਾਮ ਸਿਮਰਨ ਵਾਲਾ) ਗੁਰੂ ਦਾ ਉਪਦੇਸ਼ ਆਪਣੇ ਅੰਦਰ ਸਦਾ ਵਸਾਇਆ ਹੈ (ਤੇ ਨਾਮ ਜਪਿਆ ਹੈ, ਅੰਤ ਵੇਲੇ ਭੀ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ) ਨਾਮ (ਉਸ ਦੇ ਨਾਲ (ਰਹਿੰਦਾ ਹੈ, (ਬਾਣੀ ਦੇ ਰੂਪ ਵਿਚ) ਗੁਰੂ ਉਸ ਦੇ ਨਾਲ ਰਹਿੰਦਾ ਹੈ, ਅਕਾਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਉਸ ਦੇ ਨਾਲ ਹੈ।੫੬। 

 *ਰਾਮ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਉਰ  ਮੈ  ਗਹਿਓ  ਜਾ  ਕੈ  ਸਮ  ਨਹੀ  ਕੋਇ  ॥ ਜਿਹ  ਸਿਮਰਤ  ਸੰਕਟ  ਮਿਟੈ  ਦਰਸੁ  ਤੁਹਾਰੋ  ਹੋਇ  ॥੫੭॥੧॥
* Rām nām ur mai gahi▫o jā kai sam nahī ko▫e. Jih simraṯ sankat mitai ḏaras ṯuhāro ho▫e. ||57||1|| 
 
The Lord's Name, of which there is no peer, I have clasped to my mind. Such is thy Name, O Lord, remembering which my troubles end and I am blessed wit Thine vision. 
 
ਉਰ = ਹਿਰਦਾ। ਉਰ ਮਹਿ = ਹਿਰਦੇ ਵਿਚ। ਗਹਿਓ = ਫੜ ਲਿਆ, ਪੱਕੀ ਤਰ੍ਹਾਂ ਵਸਾ ਲਿਆ। ਜਾ ਕੈ ਸਮ = ਜਿਸ (ਹਰਿ-ਨਾਮ) ਦੇ ਬਰਾਬਰ। ਜਿਹ ਸਿਮਰਤ = ਜਿਸ ਹਰਿ-ਨਾਮ ਨੂੰ ਸਿਮਰਦਿਆਂ। ਸੰਕਟ = ਦੁੱਖ-ਕਲੇਸ਼।੫੭।

 ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਜਿਸ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਨੇ ਤੇਰਾ ਉਹ ਨਾਮ ਆਪਣੇ ਹਿਰਦੇ ਵਿਚ ਵਸਾਇਆ ਹੈ ਜਿਸ ਦੇ ਬਰਾਬਰ ਦਾ ਹੋਰ ਕੋਈ ਨਹੀਂ ਅਤੇ ਜਿਸ ਨੂੰ ਸਿਮਰਿਆਂ ਹਰੇਕ ਦੁੱਖ-ਕਲੇਸ਼ ਦੂਰ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ, ਉਸ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਨੂੰ ਤੇਰਾ ਦਰਸ਼ਨ ਭੀ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ।੫੭।੧। 


 Ang. 1429

http://sikhroots.com/zina/Keertani ... Singh Zakhmi/Jakay_Sum_Nahi_Koay.mp3?l=8&m=1


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jun 10, 2009)

Naam Rahio...(Naam is WAHEGURU )
*SAADHU* Rahio ( SAADHU IS /GURU/SATGURU/WAHEGURU)
Rahio *GUR-GOBIND* ( Gur Gobind is WAHEGURU)...ONLY WAHEGURU REMAINS FOR ALL TIME....is the TRUTH...No one else can do THIS...the *RAHIO* word is the KEY.
Kin Japio Gurmant..*ALL* THOSE who Naam Japp..will have WAHEGURU alongside them....!!
The Translation in Gurmukhi is Spot ON....the English one wanders off at a tangent...???

The "Strength" is MORAL Strength..and the "Bondage" is bonds of MAYA..Lobh moh hankaar etc...Moral strength si RESTORED by NAAM JAPP of Waheguru (and thus this breaks the bonds of Maya)


----------



## kiram (Jun 12, 2009)

Guru Arjan Dev Ji in Raag Gauree :

*ਗਉੜੀ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ ਨਿਕਸੁ  ਰੇ  ਪੰਖੀ  ਸਿਮਰਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਪਾਂਖ  ॥ ਮਿਲਿ  ਸਾਧੂ  ਸਰਣਿ  ਗਹੁ  ਪੂਰਨ  ਰਾਮ  ਰਤਨੁ  ਹੀਅਰੇ  ਸੰਗਿ  ਰਾਖੁ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥* 
Ga▫oṛī mėhlā 5. Nikas re pankẖī simar har pāŉkẖ. Mil sāḏẖū saraṇ gahu pūran rām raṯan hī▫are sang rākẖ. ||1|| rahā▫o. 


Gauri 5th Guru. Saved thyself O my soul-bird, by making God's meditation thy wings. Meet the Saint-Guru see his sanctuary and keep clasped to thy heart, the Lord's perfect jewel. Pause.


ਨਿਕਸੁ = (ਬਾਹਰ) ਨਿਕਲ। ਰੇ = ਹੇ! ਪੰਖੀ = ਪੰਛੀ। ਪਾਂਖ = ਖੰਭ। ਸਾਧੂ = ਗੁਰੂ। ਮਿਲਿ = ਮਿਲ ਕੇ। ਗਹੁ = ਫੜ। ਹੀਅਰੇ ਸੰਗਿ = ਹਿਰਦੇ ਦੇ ਨਾਲ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ।

ਹੇ ਜੀਵ-ਪੰਛੀ! (ਮਾਇਆ ਦੇ ਮੋਹ ਦੇ ਆਲ੍ਹਣੇ ਵਿਚੋਂ ਬਾਹਰ) ਨਿਕਲ। ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਸਿਮਰਨ ਕਰ। (ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦਾ ਸਿਮਰਨ) ਖੰਭ ਹਨ (ਇਹਨਾਂ ਖੰਭਾਂ ਦੀ ਸਹਾਇਤਾ ਨਾਲ ਹੀ ਤੂੰ ਮੋਹ ਦੇ ਆਲ੍ਹਣੇ ਵਿਚੋਂ ਬਾਹਰ ਉੱਡ ਕੇ ਜਾ ਸਕੇਂਗਾ)। (ਹੇ ਭਾਈ!) ਗੁਰੂ ਨੂੰ ਮਿਲ ਕੇ ਪੂਰਨ-ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦਾ ਆਸਰਾ ਲੈ, ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ-ਰਤਨ ਆਪਣੇ ਹਿਰਦੇ ਨਾਲ (ਸਾਂਭ ਕੇ) ਰੱਖ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ। 

 *ਭ੍ਰਮ  ਕੀ  ਕੂਈ  ਤ੍ਰਿਸਨਾ  ਰਸ  ਪੰਕਜ  ਅਤਿ  ਤੀਖ੍ਯ੍ਯਣ  ਮੋਹ  ਕੀ  ਫਾਸ  ॥ ਕਾਟਨਹਾਰ  ਜਗਤ  ਗੁਰ  ਗੋਬਿਦ  ਚਰਨ  ਕਮਲ  ਤਾ  ਕੇ  ਕਰਹੁ  ਨਿਵਾਸ  ॥੧॥ *
Bẖaram kī kū▫ī ṯarisnā ras pankaj aṯ ṯīkẖ▫yaṇ moh kī fās. Kātanhār jagaṯ gur gobiḏ cẖaran kamal ṯā ke karahu nivās. ||1|| 


Superstition is the small well, the thirst for pleasure is its mire and exceedingly sharp is the noose of worldly love. its cutter is the Master the world's Guru. Abide thou at His lotus feet.


ਭ੍ਰਮ = ਮਾਇਆ ਦੀ ਖ਼ਾਤਰ ਭਟਕਣਾ। ਕੂਈ = {कुप} ਖੂਹੀ। ਪੰਕਜ = ਚਿੱਕੜ। ਤੀਖ੍ਹ੍ਹਣ = ਤੇਜ਼, ਤ੍ਰਿੱਖੀ। ਫਾਸ = ਫਾਹੀ। ਤਾ ਕੇ ਚਰਨ ਕਮਲ = ਉਸ ਦੇ ਸੋਹਣੇ ਚਰਨਾਂ ਵਿਚ।੧।

(ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਮਾਇਆ ਦੀ ਖ਼ਾਤਰ) ਭਟਕਣ ਦੀ ਖੂਹੀ ਹੈ, ਮਾਇਆ ਦੀ ਤ੍ਰਿਸ਼ਨਾ ਤੇ ਵਿਕਾਰਾਂ ਦੇ ਚਸਕੇ (ਉਸ ਖੂਹੀ ਵਿਚ) ਚਿੱਕੜ ਹੈ, (ਜੀਵਾਂ ਦੇ ਗਲ ਵਿਚ ਪਈ ਹੋਈ) ਮੋਹ ਦੀ ਫਾਹੀ ਬੜੀ ਪੱਕੀ (ਤ੍ਰਿੱਖੀ) ਹੈ। ਇਸ ਫਾਹੀ ਨੂੰ ਕੱਟਣ-ਜੋਗਾ ਜਗਤ ਦਾ ਗੁਰੂ ਗੋਬਿੰਦ ਹੀ ਹੈ। (ਹੇ ਭਾਈ!) ਉਸ ਗੋਬਿੰਦ ਦੇ ਚਰਨ-ਕਮਲਾਂ ਵਿਚ ਨਿਵਾਸ ਕਰੀ ਰੱਖ।੧। 

 *ਕਰਿ  ਕਿਰਪਾ  ਗੋਬਿੰਦ  ਪ੍ਰਭ  ਪ੍ਰੀਤਮ  ਦੀਨਾ  ਨਾਥ  ਸੁਨਹੁ  ਅਰਦਾਸਿ  ॥ ਕਰੁ  ਗਹਿ  ਲੇਹੁ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਕੇ  ਸੁਆਮੀ  ਜੀਉ  ਪਿੰਡੁ  ਸਭੁ  ਤੁਮਰੀ  ਰਾਸਿ  ॥੨॥੩॥੧੨੦॥ *
Kar kirpā gobinḏ parabẖ parīṯam ḏīnā nāth sunhu arḏās. Kar gėh leho Nānak ke su▫āmī jī▫o pind sabẖ ṯumrī rās. ||2||3||120|| 


O Master of the Universe, the Patron of the poor. My Beloved Lord mercifully hear my prayer Grasp me by the hand, O Nanak's Lord. My soul and body are all Thine capital. 


ਕਰਿ ਕਿਰਪਾ = ਕਿਰਪਾ ਕਰ। ਕਰੁ = ਹੱਥ। {ਨੋਟ: ਲਫ਼ਜ਼ 'ਕਰਿ' ਕ੍ਰਿਆ ਹੈ। ਲਫ਼ਜ਼ 'ਕਰੁ' ਨਾਂਵ ਹੈ}। ਗਹਿ ਲੇਹੁ = ਫੜ ਲੈ। ਜੀਉ = ਜਿੰਦ। ਪਿੰਡੁ = ਸਰੀਰ। ਰਾਸਿ = ਸਰਮਾਇਆ।੨।

ਹੇ ਗੋਬਿੰਦ! ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਮ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਹੇ ਗਰੀਬਾਂ ਦੇ ਮਾਲਕ! ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ ਦੇ ਸੁਆਮੀ! ਮਿਹਰ ਕਰ, ਮੇਰੀ ਬੇਨਤੀ ਸੁਣ, ਮੇਰਾ ਹੱਥ ਫੜ ਲੈ (ਤੇ ਮੈਨੂੰ ਇਸ ਖੂਹੀ ਵਿਚੋਂ ਕੱਢ ਲੈ) ਮੇਰੀ ਇਹ ਜਿੰਦ ਤੇਰਾ ਦਿੱਤਾ ਹੋਇਆ ਸਰਮਾਇਆ ਹੈ, ਮੇਰਾ ਇਹ ਸਰੀਰ ਤੇਰੀ ਬਖ਼ਸ਼ੀ ਹੋਈ ਪੂੰਜੀ ਹੈ (ਇਸ ਰਾਸਿ-ਪੂੰਜੀ ਨੂੰ ਮੋਹ ਦੇ ਹੱਥੀਂ ਉਜੜਨ ਤੋਂ ਤੂੰ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਬਚਾ ਲੈ)।੨।੩।੧੨੦।


Ang. 204
 

http://sikhroots.com/zina/Keertani ...ikas ray pankhee simar har paankh.mp3?l=8&m=1


----------

